

Show HN: Landing Harbor – free, auto-updating landing pages for mobile apps - msapka
http://www.landingharbor.com/

======
msapka
Hi, I'm one of the founders of Landing Harbor. We'd love to hear any feedback
from you.

------
stefanbuttigieg
This has got amazing potential and will make life easier for so many people!

